# I know I know - Boring Cobb Tune



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

Had my Custom Cobb Tune for 4 weeks now from Ben at GTC.

If anyone is tempted to go down that route, just do it. First time I put it into real head on action was Wednesday this week. A mate of mine had a lambo lp560-4 and had a go from 0 - sensible speed  - lets just say the GTR pulled away comfortably and managed to keep it all the way easily.

The custom tune is bannanas, I also thought that the standard speed was enough but for around £700 you can't go wrong. 

Brilliant bit of kit, not one for plugging but am gob smacked how quick my car pulls away now


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

What mods are you running with the tune mate, are you just running a y-pipe?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

mct said:


> Had my Custom Cobb Tune for 4 weeks now from Ben at GTC.
> 
> If anyone is tempted to go down that route, just do it. First time I put it into real head on action was Wednesday this week. A mate of mine had a lambo lp560-4 and had a go from 0 - sensible speed  - lets just say the GTR pulled away comfortably and managed to keep it all the way easily.
> 
> ...



come see what she will do at japshow santa pod next weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

bobel said:


> What mods are you running with the tune mate, are you just running a y-pipe?


Yep just a Y Pipe, am satisfied with just the Cobb & Y Pipe


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> come see what she will do at japshow santa pod next weekend :thumbsup:


Hi Ben

What roughly are custom tunes making bhp & torque, will running a full Titan offer a bigger increase over just a y-pipe?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

mct said:


> Yep just a Y Pipe, am satisfied with just the Cobb & Y Pipe


I bet your mate was a little sickened in the LP560-4, those are quite quick to begin with! Did you launch or just floor it?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Best mod you can do....could not believe the difference in mine....top guy is our Ben!


----------



## indian (Jun 12, 2011)

Just bought my R35, what mods should I go for??


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

CAT Driver Training is a good place to start... by fettling the driver's skills and experience and getting to know the car in a safe but challenging environment. Control with confidence = safety and speed


----------



## indian (Jun 12, 2011)

What sort of money do they charge if going in my car??


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

I think between £250 - £600 a day; the top-end would be one-to-one tuition, whereas the bottom end would be a larger group. Think groups of four work out around £350-£400 a day each, depending on the course and any special offers. CAT are linked into the club and offer Skyline + GT-R only days. Check out the Member's Get Moving and open Trader sections for more info.

All-in-all a cheap first mod in a very unique environment - Millbrook is where Fifth Gear is filmed and the Alpine handling circuit is where Bond rolls his Aston in Casino Royale! (No requirement to copy the manoeuvre).

I found driver training off-track, but off public roads is a good addition to track tuition.

There's other trainers like Car Limits and Don Palmer's courses. Similarly priced, some a bit more, some a little less. All unique. All offering a similar yet different slant and methods to car control.

I love it.


----------



## indian (Jun 12, 2011)

Will defo look into it


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

bobel said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> What roughly are custom tunes making bhp & torque, will running a full Titan offer a bigger increase over just a y-pipe?


Mine dyno'd at 595bhp with a Full Titan system (not downpipes) & a GTC Custom tune, since then i've fitted GTC intakes, 1000cc injectors & had SVM do their bumber intake upgrade.

Only thing falling short of the full 650R is downpipes which i'm hesitant getting due to a big increase in noise.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

You need the noise Paul....mine going in tomorrow for the noise and some other associated bits


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> You need the noise Paul....mine going in tomorrow for the noise and some other associated bits


105db is too loud for me. No track would allow the car on & mines also used as a daily driver so i think the noise would bother me on long runs.

Need to invest in new brakes before any more go faster bits


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Think Eddie got on to silverstone just before the VMAX event....I might get a resonated y pipe also if and when I decide to get it out on track just incase it is a bit loud.

Never saw any pics of your discs...did they crack up badly after VMAX?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Think Eddie got on to silverstone just before the VMAX event....I might get a resonated y pipe also if and when I decide to get it out on track just incase it is a bit loud.
> 
> Never saw any pics of your discs...did they crack up badly after VMAX?


Too risky Stevie, the stated db of the downpipe is 105 & no track i've ever been on would let you play with anywhere close to that level. No intention of replacing yet another "Y" pipe as on my 3rd now & very happy so if no downpipe option becomes available with less noise then i'll have to give it a miss. That level of volume on the motorway for a normal drive would get very annoying very quickly.

Let me know how you get on? What zorst set-up are you bolting the downpipe to?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi W8pmc 

What db are you getting with the full Titan, is it a res y-pipe? Are you getting any hassle at tracks with it?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

why are these cars louder than say evos and subarus that are fully decatted?

Never had a problem getting those on track unless the limits have come a lot since those days.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

bobel said:


> Hi W8pmc
> 
> What db are you getting with the full Titan, is it a res y-pipe? Are you getting any hassle at tracks with it?


No idea as have not taken mine on track yet, but i'm led to believe that a full GTC Titan is around 98db, with downpipes i'm told this rises to 105db.

Pretty sure the "Y" pipe within my set-up is non res but i could be wrong (poor memory). It's a wonderful sound but not intrusive & i much prefer it to the equiv Milltek.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Too risky Stevie, the stated db of the downpipe is 105 & no track i've ever been on would let you play with anywhere close to that level. No intention of replacing yet another "Y" pipe as on my 3rd now & very happy so if no downpipe option becomes available with less noise then i'll have to give it a miss. That level of volume on the motorway for a normal drive would get very annoying very quickly.
> 
> Let me know how you get on? What zorst set-up are you bolting the downpipe to?


Leaving the rear section stock right now and keeping milltek Y pipe and I'll probably replace the rear with Titan soon....the rear section is fine for the time being and can't wait to get the dp's on there for some extra noise....

Getting all of the other 650r bits...injectors, intakes, bumper mods, another GTC tune, and some SVM spec blow off valves....:clap:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Leaving the rear section stock right now and keeping milltek Y pipe and I'll probably replace the rear with Titan soon....the rear section is fine for the time being and can't wait to get the dp's on there for some extra noise....
> 
> Getting all of the other 650r bits...injectors, intakes, bumper mods, another GTC tune, and some SVM spec blow off valves....:clap:


Cool, let me know how you get on with the downpipes? I found my car louder when it had just the Milltek "Y" pipe than it is with the full Titan, however it's a totally different noise & feel it's less intrusive now which is why i swapped the Milly "Y" for a Titan. This is also why i'm hesitant to do the DP's.

Be interested in the volume on yours with Milly "Y" & downpipes. The intakes make a big difference to external noise also, it's like an Orchestra of noises:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

No problem will do....I love the noise...more better for me so hoping it sounds good...one of the reasons right now for keeping the rear stock to see what it's like noise wise.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

mct said:


> Had my Custom Cobb Tune for 4 weeks now from Ben at GTC.
> 
> The custom tune is bannanas, I also thought that the standard speed was enough but for around £700 you can't go wrong.
> 
> Brilliant bit of kit, not one for plugging but am gob smacked how quick my car pulls away now


Just to clarify, the £700 is for the custom tune on top of the Y pipe and COBB?


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cobb AP is about £700 for standard maps. For the custom tune, (and ability to change maps on steering wheel) you pay approx £200 + VAT more from memory - unarguably by far the best "cost / performance gain" for the GTR.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Radical1 said:


> Cobb AP is about £700 for standard maps. For the custom tune, (and ability to change maps on steering wheel) you pay approx £200 + VAT more from memory - unarguably by far the best "cost / performance gain" for the GTR.


Excellent pricing, I'll be getting my credit card out


----------

